# Being the Nice Guy That I Am.....



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

...I'm going to hook you guys up with a seller on eBay that has a bunch of stuff at great prices. I've already purchased two engines, received today, and they were outstanding!!! I got two old engines, one quite rare, both in pristine condition. And I'm watching a couple of more items.

And, yes, Reckers, there is even some S-gauge on his list. Even some O-scale, HoN3, Lionel, and old structures, long out of production. 

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Toys-Hobb...gosniece&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282#item3a5acde7d6

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Bless you, Bob!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I bid on two items and sent a question about the e-unit they have posted. It looks nothing like any AF e-unit I've ever seen, so it may be mislabelled. You Lionel guys might want to check it out and see if it looks familiar to you. http://cgi.ebay.com/american-flyer-...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a5aba8513

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Great call! That e-unit looks very much like the MARX e-units that Ian (IMatt) and T-Man have been fiddling with. Same "wedge" toggle design. Take note here, guys ... maybe something that could help on your end? The ebay pic (below) give a clearer view of how the brass U-rod toggles the wedge control.

TJ

T-Man's Marx e-unit via thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3108&highlight=marx










Ebay auction e-unit:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

More Marx than Lionel. Maybe from a 666.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*descent buy on craigs list Minneapolis*

saw this sale today on Craigs List - Minneapolis MN area

$250 or best offer

http://s882.photobucket.com/albums/ac23/cwapfaith/?albumview=slideshow 

I counted 14 engines and 14 cars/cabooses


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Funky ... the left side of my right brain likes it, the right side hates it ...










Greg ... you'll like this one:


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested in the who schebang !

I can contact the guy and pick it up package it and mail it.

for maybe one of the locos, as a fee ? Plus postage of course 

Aaron


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Greg ... you'll like this one:


Cool!  :thumbsup:

Now we both have "tooter" cabooses. 

Greg


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I see this not going well for any of us... I see with 10 seconds left in each auction, all of the prices skyrocketing as we all bid on the same items at with virtually no time left... haha


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Brad, ?????? What auctions are you watching? The ones I see are at least 3 hours out and most are days away from ending.

Bob


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

stationmaster said:


> Brad, ?????? What auctions are you watching? The ones I see are at least 3 hours out and most are days away from ending.
> 
> Bob


I was just kidding around about how these guys were trying to teach me how to snipe and that everyone was going to do it... the things I liked most were all O scale and I'm not even finished my HO layout yet, so I am not watching any items.

sorry for the vague and lame attempt at a joke


----------

